# New pic of my BP



## caliherp (Oct 8, 2012)

Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Rob (Oct 8, 2012)

And here's me thinking your H key wasn't working.


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 8, 2012)

hahaha rob i did the exact same thing , when i seen the head pop up i as the photo downloaded i thought what the thats not a bhp what he on about , then realised its a ball python


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 8, 2012)

cool, how big do they get?


----------



## caliherp (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I wish I still had my BHP. 
@ justdragons they grow to be 3 1/2 - 5 feet. In some extreme cases they grow to be 6 feet, although that's rare. They are more of a heavy bodied snake. She is almost 4 feet at the moment.


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 9, 2012)

I love BP's heads. It looks like they have a duck peak to me, very cute


----------



## damian83 (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice, is it just me that can see the shape of a head on the log, looks like the python is on the back of a long haired sheep or something lol


----------



## caliherp (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol I dont see it but thank you for the complement. Ill post some baby pictures later.


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! They are ridiculously stunning!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 10, 2012)

Very cute, cant wait to see the baby pics


----------



## caliherp (Oct 11, 2012)

Here are a few baby pictures.

Please excuse the mouse poop. It just ate.











Growing up.


----------



## Shotta (Oct 11, 2012)

that is an awesome ball Is ithat a superball? does it have the enchi gene? its patterns and the gold really stand out lol i would love to own an enchi mojave pinstripe that would be awesome! or lesser mojave woma


----------



## caliherp (Oct 12, 2012)

6Hajime6Saito6 said:


> that is an awesome ball Is ithat a superball? does it have the enchi gene? its patterns and the gold really stand out lol i would love to own an enchi mojave pinstripe that would be awesome! or lesser mojave woma



Its a normal ball python produced by two Enchi's.


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 6, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. One of my favourite snakes, just for the colors they come in - sooooo wish we could have them here. But since we can't, you will just have to post more pics of yours


----------



## caliherp (Nov 7, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> Absolutely stunning. One of my favourite snakes, just for the colors they come in - sooooo wish we could have them here. But since we can't, you will just have to post more pics of yours


Lol ill make shure I post more when I have time. Thanks for the complement.


----------

